# Wanted Long term rental in Quintana Roo



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am looking for a long term reasonable 2 bedroom property for Oct 15- April 15. I have a medium size very well behaved dog. I have 2 adult children who may visit once or twice. I am a senior, non smoker and quiet. I want to paint and write in peace. VRBO is too $$$ and fancy. I want clean and comfortable. I love to cook so a nice kitchen would be a plus.
Hope to hear from someone.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lower priced rentals are often not advertized, especially online. I would suggest that you make the trip, stay in temporary quarters and hit the streets, looking for 'se renta' signs, or look in the appropriate classifieds for the destination city. Many newspapers have online versions.


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hilary47 said:


> I am looking for a long term reasonable 2 bedroom property for Oct 15- April 15. I have a medium size very well behaved dog. I have 2 adult children who may visit once or twice. I am a senior, non smoker and quiet. I want to paint and write in peace. VRBO is too $$$ and fancy. I want clean and comfortable. I love to cook so a nice kitchen would be a plus.
> Hope to hear from someone.


 Check out the Chan Chemuyil area, it's north of Tulum, I've been doing a bit of research for that area and the prices seem more reasonable.
Check out the Playa Del Carmen forum, it seems if you're not interested in being in the tourist part of Playa you may be able to find something reasonable there.


----------



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

*wanted*



bluenoser55 said:


> Check out the Chan Chemuyil area, it's north of Tulum, I've been doing a bit of research for that area and the prices seem more reasonable.
> Check out the Playa Del Carmen forum, it seems if you're not interested in being in the tourist part of Playa you may be able to find something reasonable there.


Thank you I will do that. I don't need to be on the beach or in a tourist area. I won't have a car so near bus or collective would be nice. Where are you from in Canada?


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hilary47 said:


> Thank you I will do that. I don't need to be on the beach or in a tourist area. I won't have a car so near bus or collective would be nice. Where are you from in Canada?


Halifax Nova Scotia, I see you're from Nova Scotia too where do you live?


----------



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Live*



bluenoser55 said:


> Halifax Nova Scotia, I see you're from Nova Scotia too where do you live?


Herring Cove NS world gets smaller everyday. I did find a few leads on the playa web site. I will be in playa in the next few months to check out some places.

Hilary


----------

